# FR: Julie n'aime-t-elle pas travailler ?



## McCarty

I'm not sure if I've written this question correctly. Is the syntax correct? And does the pronoun "elle" need to be included?
Julie n'aime-t-elle pas travailler?

Merci


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

This is a case where it would be easier to use est-ce que

Est-ce que Julie n'aime pas travailler?

or even:

Julie n'aime pas travailler?  (You make the question with your voice)

M.H.


----------



## irish_elmo

_Julie, n'aime-t-elle pas travailler?_ sounds fine to me.  Is it wrong?


----------



## marget

McCarty said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I've written this question correctly. Is the syntax correct? And does the pronoun "elle" need to be included?
> Julie n'aime-t-elle pas travailler?
> 
> Merci


If you choose to use inversion, the "elle" must be included.


----------



## marget

irish_elmo said:
			
		

> _Julie, n'aime-t-elle pas travailler?_ sounds fine to me. Is it wrong?


I think it's fine, but I don't think you should use a comma after Julie.


----------



## McCarty

Merci, are there any times when inversion must be used? Because in a case like this, "est-ce que" does seem much easier.


----------



## emma42

I can't think of any instances when inversion MUST be used, unless you also HAVE to use something like "Puis-je" as "puis" in this case has to be used with inversion.  I am almost sure.


----------



## Clayjar

Moi, je suis d'accord avec emma.

Well I'm not a native, I've never been told of any instances of inversion being mandatory. (Even in emma42's example, one could say "est-ce que je peux..."). 

I have heard it said, however, that the French _prefer _the use of inversion over est-ce que, but est-ce que isn't incorrect. (Plus I think simply adding the phrase est-ce que to the beginning of a sentence is a much easier way to form the interrogative for those of us who are learning the language!)


----------



## DDT

Clayjar said:
			
		

> Moi, je suis d'accord avec emma.
> 
> Well I'm not a native, I've never been told of any instances of inversion being mandatory. (Even in emma42's example, one could say "est-ce que je peux...").
> 
> I have heard it said, however, that the French _prefer _the use of inversion over est-ce que, but est-ce que isn't incorrect. (Plus I think simply adding the phrase est-ce que to the beginning of a sentence is a much easier way to form the interrogative for those of us who are learning the language!)



Both forms are correct, as far as I know the inversion is more elegant than the use of "est-ce que"

DDT


----------



## Joelline

In conversation, "est-ce que" or simple intonation seem to be most commonly used:

Est-ce que tu n'aimes pas travailler?
Tu n'aimes pas travailler?

In formal writing, inversion seems to be much more common.

N'aimes-tu pas travailler?


----------



## McCarty

Thank you, all...very helpful insight.


----------



## McLum

Could I revive this question about aime-t-elle?

Could someone explain to me why the "t" is in the question? I'm reading a short story for children and the ending goes like this:

'qui de Benjamin, Francois, Gregory et Christopher l'aime le plus?
Et qui, elle, aime-t-elle le plus?'

Has the "t" been placed in the question simply because it's easier to pronounce?


----------



## itka

> Has the "t" been placed in the question simply because it's easier to pronounce?



That's right. It's easier to pronounce. The -t- has no meaning.


----------



## McLum

Thank you, itka!


----------



## Juan Nadie

I will revive the question again.
Est-ce que ça *t* a un nom? I think so, but I don't know it.
Merci en avance.


----------



## jann

Yes, the T has a name.  To use a very a technical term, it is an "ephelcystic phoneme."  More simply, you can call it a "euphonic T."    You might be interested in the following:

FR: euphonic -t- in inversion - parle-t-il, etc
FR: ephelcystic "words"


----------



## Juan Nadie

Merci beaucoup!
It's harder to look for something without a name than to do it once you have a name for it.
Thank you.


----------



## kervarker

Bonjour,

Dans une conversation informelle je pense qu'on entendrait très souvent : "Elle n'aime pas travailler, Julie ?" ; cette habitude de mettre le pronom personnel en tête et de rejeter le "vrai" sujet en fin de phrase est très répandue


----------



## gb220

According to my experience most French people, even very well educated people such as teachers, prefer the use of "est-ce que" as most French people struggle with the inversion.

That said, inversion is the highest, poshest form of the language. It all depends on to whom your addressing.

In any case, *"Julie n'aime-t-elle pas travailler?"* is 100% correct.


----------

